# انواع الحديد



## engineer ghaly (23 مايو 2010)

*الحـديد ... أنواعه وخصائصه

• المعـادن الحـديدية:
• تضم المعادن الحديدية كل من الحديد الزهروالحديد المطاوع والصلب والصلب الذى لا يصدأ , وفيمايلى أهم أنواع ومكونات وخواص المعـادن الحديدية :-​
أولاً : الحـديد الـزهر :-
وهو عبارة عن سبيكة من الحديد والكربون والماغنسيوم والفسفور ويكون محتوى الكربون من 1.7% إلى4% وتتباين أنواعه تبعاً لشكل وتوزيع جزيئات الكربون فى سـبيكة الحديد الزهـر وينقسم لأربعة أنواع كالتالى :
1 – حـديد زهـر رمـادي
2 – حـديد زهـر أبيــض
3 – حـديد زهـر مطـاوع 
4 – حـديد زهـر مــرن 

ثانياً : الحـديد المطاوع :-
الحديد المطاوع عبارة عن حديد خالص به محتوى يقل عن 0.15% كربون ويصل إجهاد الشد للحديد المطاوع من ( 3000-3400 كجم/سم2 ) ونسبة إسـتطالة تصل إلى 30 – 40 % ، وقد إستبدلت إستخدامات الحديد المطاوع حالياً بإستخدام الصلب المطاوع 


ثالثاً : الصلــــب :-
وهو عبارة عن سبيكة من الحديد والكربون ( بنسبة تتراوح ما بين 0.50% إلى1.50% كربون ) مع إضافات معينة من السيليكون والمنجنيز والكروم والنيكل والمولبيدنوم والفانديوم وبعض العناصر الأخرى لإنتاج سبائك الصلب لأغراض متعددة المجالات ، والصلب يمكن تصنيفه إلى ثلاثة مجموعات كالتالى :

أ – صلب مطاوع (طرى) ويحتوى على كربون ( بنسبة تصل 0.25% ) وله مجالات واسعة الإستخدام والإنتشار خاصة فى أعمال الحدادة بأشكال قطاعاته المختلفةـــ

ب- صلب متوسط الكربون ويحتوى على كربون ( بنسبة تصل0.50% )

ج_ صلب عالى الكربون ويحتوى على كربون ( بنسبة تصل 1.50% ) ويستخدم نوعىالصلب متوسط الكربون وعالى الكربون فى مجالات متميزة 0 وخصوصاً فى الأعمال الهندسـية ذات الخدمة الشاقة مثل الأعمال الإنشائية 

د- الصلب متوسط الكربون ويمكن معالجته بالتسخين والتسقية لإكسابه خواص ذات مجال أوسع عند إستعماله0

هـ-كما أن إستخدام إضافات السبائك مثل النيكل والكروم و المولبيدنوم والمنجنيز والسيليكون والنحاس والتنجستين والنيوبيوم والفانديوم يمكن أن ينتج صلب قابل لمقاومة الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية ومقاومة قوى التآكل والبرى ، كما أن الصلب عالىالكربون يستخدم فى إنتاج العدد والآلات 0 وأهم منتجات الصلب المستعملة فى أعمال الحدادة المعمارية هى ما يأتى :-

أ- قطـاعات الصلب ب- ألواح وشرائح الصلب ج- المواسـير الصـلب 
أ‌- قطـاعات الصــلب Steel Striks 

- أنظر جـداول قطاعات الحديد الصلب المستعملة فى الحدادة المعمارية 0 

ب- ألواح وشرائح الصلب Steel Sheets
- وتنتج الألـواح و الشرائح من الصـلب مغطاه بطـبقة من الزنك طـبقاً 
للمواصفات البريطانية 2989 لعام 1982 0

- وتنتج أيضاً الألواح غير مغطاه طبقاً للمواصفات البريطانية رقم 1449
الجزء الأول لعام 01972 

- ولهذه الألواح إستخدامات عديدة فى المبانى مثل الشدات الدائمة والمؤقتة 
وحلوق الأبواب والشـبابيك وأغطية غرف التفتيش المختلفة والصهاريج
والخزانات والجالترابات والقواطيع بأنواعها وصناديق البريد والحريق 0

- ويمكن تثقيب الألواح لتلائم إستخدامات أخرى كذلك يمكن تشطيبها بطرق
مختلفة من الدهانات والتغطيات 0

ج- المواسـير الصـلب Steel Tubes
- وتنتج هذه المواسير من الصلب الطـرى طبقاً للمواصـفات القياسـية 
البريطانـية رقم 1775 لسنة 1964 للأغراض الإنشـائية والميكانيكية0 

- تتراوح الأقطار من 21 مم إلى 1016 مم ( نمط خارجى ) لثلاثة تخانات
مختلفة خفيفة ومتوسطة وثقيلة​*


----------



## zizo164 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## توفيق62 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

كويس


----------



## Akmal (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع و المبسط


----------



## eng eyad (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور يا طيب


----------



## خادم السعودي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة 

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## galal980 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
أود تصحيح مصطلح "صلب لا يصدأ " فإنه لا يوجد صلب لا يصدأ ولكن يوجد صلب قليل الصدأ بنسب معينة
فله درجات نقاوة معينة والدليل على ذلك أن اسمه بالانجليزي stainless steel
stain= بقع وتلطيخات والمقصود بها في الحديد الصدأ
less = قليل
من باب الدقة في التعبير لا أكثر
وشكرا مرة أخرى على المعلومات


----------



## محمد قاسم الصبري (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين بعون الله


----------



## هيام مصطفى (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور ع المعلومات ان شاء الله موفقين دائما


----------



## هيام مصطفى (14 مايو 2011)

يا شباب اذا في زول موجود عايزه اعرف الفرق بين الحديد الزهر الرمادي قليل المقاومه و متوسط المقاومه اذا امكن


----------



## عمر بصرة (22 مارس 2012)

*تسلم على الموضوع الجيد وجزاك الله الف خير

*


----------



## م.ام علي (22 مارس 2012)

الف شكر على الموضوع القيم
يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس سمير (22 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الروحانية (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------

